# Tool Talk > Machines >  1849 Duchenne medical induction machine - photo

## Altair

1849 Duchenne medical induction machine used in electrotherapy to treat a wide range of disorders connected to the nervous system.




Previously:

Dog-Gone Shock trash can - photo
Tractor thief tased by police - video
Electric shock while pressure washing moped - GIF

----------

Scotsman Hosie (Apr 18, 2020)

----------


## jdurand

Those led to early TENS type machines like my doctor used on my broken arm in the 1960s and those led to solid state ones you can buy for $10 and now I have a Russian designed "smart" one.

Using one can be shocking, but yet enlightening as it zaps your muscles into action and fills you with energy.

----------

Scotty12 (Apr 15, 2020)

----------

